#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  "пари Паскаля" и буддизм

## Фил

Как вы знаете, у Блеза Паскаля под старость отъехала крыша и он стал ярым христианским сектантом-янсенитом.
Увы, печальный факт, видеть такую деградацию гениального ученого. Поскольку до впадения в маразм он занимался теорией игр, то сформулировал такое полушутливое пари:

    При умножении пусть даже большой вероятности, что бога нет, на небольшую ценность приза получается величина возможно и большая, но всегда конечная.
    При умножении любой конечной, даже очень маленькой, вероятности, что бог окажет человеку милость за его добродетельное поведение на бесконечно большую ценность приза получается бесконечно большая величина.

Паскаль делает вывод о том, что второй вариант предпочтительнее, что глупо хвататься за конечные величины, если можно приобрести бесконечные.


Т.е. если мы атеисты и правы - то ничего.
Если верим в бога и неправы - то ничего.
Если атеисты и неправы - то попадаем в бесконечный ад.
Если верим в бога и правы - то имеем бесконечный профит.

Критика состоит в том, что Паскаль имел в виду что есть атеист и есть последователь единственного "правильного" христианского бога. В то время как например, если прав мусульманин, тогда от веры в И.Х. никакого профита, одно расстройство в виде бесконечного ада.

Если учесть, что культов порядка 28000, и везде именно их бог - единственный и правильный, да еще скорее всего ревнивый и покарает верующих в "не того" бога, то вероятность угадывания нужной религии, чтобы "верить на всякий случай" - практически 0 (1/28000)
Т.е. "верить на всякий случай" не имеет никакого практического смысла. Особенно если бог, как наш парень Яхве, довольно таки своенравный, и что ему взбредет в голову - неизвестно. Можно всю жизнь верить, а потом и в ад еще попасть.


А что будет в случае с Буддизмом, где бога - нет?
материалист  прав - 0
буддист не прав - профит (самсары нет, круг разомкнут сразу же после смерти автоматически)
буддист прав - профит (копятся заслугу для благого перерождения и дальнейшего освобождения)
материалист не прав - 0 (конечно если он вел неподходящий образ жизни он получить неблагое перерождение, но и ады и дева-локи конечны, и через 1 000 000 жизней так или иначе его торкнет и он примет дхамму, ну или бодхисаттва освободит, на худой конец)


Получается, в случае буддизма, пари Паскаля имеет самый гуманный исход. 
Хочешь - верь, хочешь не верь, все равно станешь Буддой  :Smilie:

----------

Bob (15.09.2012), Chong_Kwan (14.09.2012), Pyro (12.09.2012), SlavaR (12.09.2012), Алевлад (13.09.2012), Иван Денисов (17.09.2012), Маркион (12.09.2012), Пема Ванчук (15.09.2012), Скабед (17.09.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (30.09.2012), Чойжон (13.09.2012)

----------


## Aion

На курайнике есть тема "вариант пари Паскаля":


> Можно выстроить буддийскую аналогию пари Паскаля. Предположим, человек верит в буддийское учение и живет нравственно, в соответствии с моральными заповедями буддизма. Тогда:
> 
> 1) если правы буддисты, у этого человека после смерти будет счастливое перерождение, и когда-нибудь он достигнет просветления;
> 2) если правы христиане, то после смерти этот человек попадет на небеса благодаря своей добродетельной жизни;
> 3) если правы атеисты, то этот человек просто был хорошим человеком, а это тоже хорошо.
> 
> Получается, что при любом раскладе если человек - буддист, то он либо выигрывает, либо ничего не проигрывает.


 78 страниц, закрыта топикстартером 22.07.2011, поскольку "обсуждение ушло куда-то в сторону"... :Cool:

----------

Wyrd (12.09.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (30.09.2012), Фил (12.09.2012)

----------


## Фил

О! Не знал  :Smilie:

----------


## Wyrd

> закрыта топикстартером 22.07.2011, поскольку "обсуждение ушло куда-то в сторону"


malaca pocani  :Kiss:

----------


## Anthony

Стырю вконтакт.
Хотя.. все равно никто не прочитает  :Smilie:

----------

Пема Ванчук (15.09.2012)

----------


## Маркион

Так Будда уже говорил о том:




> Тогда, каламы, такой благородный ученик, освободивший свой ум от враждебности, от недоброжелательности, сделавший его непорочным и чистым – уже в этой жизни находит четыре утешения. 
> Первое утешение, которое он находит – следующее: «Если есть иной мир, и если хорошие и плохие деяния приносят свои плоды и производят свой эффект, то возможно, с разрушением тела, после смерти, я попаду в хорошее место, в мир блаженства» 
> Второе утешение, которое он находит – следующее: «Если нет иного мира, и если хорошие и плохие деяния не приносят своих плодов и не дают своего эффекта, тем не менее, прямо сейчас, в этой жизни я живу счастливо, свободный от враждебности и неприязни» 
> Третье утешение, которое он находит – следующее: «Допустим, зло возвращается к творящему зло. Тогда, поскольку я не замышлял ни против кого зла, как страдание может обернуться против меня, того, кто не совершал злых дел?»
> Четвертое утешение, которое он находит – следующее: «Допустим, зло не возвращается к творящему зло. Тогда, прямо сейчас, в обоих случаях, я остаюсь незапятнанным»


Калама сутта

----------

Bob (15.09.2012), Ersh (13.09.2012), Lion Miller (13.09.2012), Буль (13.09.2012), Илия (01.10.2012), Лери (13.09.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (30.09.2012), Федор Ф (13.09.2012), Фил (13.09.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.09.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

Хорошая тема! Вот что говорит классика по поводу профита для обычного небуддиста-безобразника:

"Было бы лучше, если бы необученный заурядный человек считал бы «собой» тело, состоящее из четырёх великих элементов, нежели ум. Почему? Потому что видно, как это тело, состоящее из четырёх великих элементов, держится год, два, три, четыре, пять, десять, двадцать, тридцать, сорок, пятьдесят, сто лет или более. Но то, что называется «умом», «интеллектом» или «сознанием» - днём и ночью возникает как одно, и исчезает как иное. Подобно обезьяне, что хватается за ветку, пробираясь через джунгли. Отпуская одну, она хватается за другую ветку. Отпуская ту, она хватается за следующую. Отпуская следующую, она хватается за ещё одну. Точно также и то, что называется «умом», «интеллектом» или «сознанием» - днём и ночью возникает как одно, и исчезает как иное."

СН 12.61

----------

Фил (13.09.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> А что будет в случае с Буддизмом, где бога - нет?
> материалист  прав - 0
> буддист не прав - профит


Буддист должен биться с небуддистом.
Буддист прав--0
Буддист неправ--ХЗ
Небуддист прав--ХЗ
Небуддист неправ--0

----------

Фил (13.09.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

предлагаю поюзать последовательность:

стенка - морда - дзадзен.

----------

Ersh (13.09.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> предлагаю поюзать последовательность:
> 
> стенка - морда - дзадзен.


Или лучше в духе анатты: "Ночь, улица, фонарь, аптека" (ну, аптека уже попахивает атманом, зараза  :Frown: )

Ночь, улица, фонарь, аптека,
Бессмысленный и тусклый свет. 
Живи ещё хоть четверть века -
Всё будет так. Исхода нет. 

Умрёшь - начнёшь опять сначала
И повторится всё, как встарь:
Ночь, ледяная рябь канала,
Аптека, улица, фонарь.

----------

Bob (15.09.2012), Алевлад (13.09.2012), Буль (13.09.2012), Федор Ф (13.09.2012), Фил (13.09.2012)

----------


## Aion

> ну, аптека уже попахивает атманом, зараза


Попахивает лекарством, а значит, болезнью и смертью... :Smilie:

----------

Дмитрий С (12.09.2012)

----------


## Пиррон

Какое-то слишком безоблачное будущее у буддиста. Куда ни кинь - он всегда в выигрыше. Христианин любой конфессии сказал бы, что благих дел и праведной жизни недостаточно для спасения. Спасает только милость Божия. А милость Господь оказывает только представителям той организации, которая это все утверждает.

----------

Gakusei (13.09.2012), Фил (13.09.2012)

----------


## Anthony

> вероятность угадывания нужной религии, чтобы "верить на всякий случай" - практически 0 (1/28000)


Это тоже вероятность  :Smilie:

----------


## SlavaR

> Какое-то слишком безоблачное будущее у буддиста. Куда ни кинь - он всегда в выигрыше. Христианин любой конфессии сказал бы, что благих дел и праведной жизни недостаточно для спасения. Спасает только милость Божия. А милость Господь оказывает только представителям той организации, которая это все утверждает.


учитывая, что только христианских течений/направлений около 30 тысяч - рулетка еще та )))

----------


## Дмитрий С

> предлагаю поюзать последовательность:
> 
> стенка - морда - дзадзен.


Или так: дзадзен - заснул - стенка - морда  :Frown:

----------

Ersh (13.09.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> Или так: дзадзен - заснул - стенка - морда


Бывает и такое, что ж.
цепочка тогда такая:

морда - стенка - дзадзен -  заснул - стенка - морда - палка - дзадзен  :Smilie: ) и так по кругу.

----------

Chong_Kwan (14.09.2012), Ersh (13.09.2012), Secundus (30.09.2012), Дмитрий С (12.09.2012), Фил (13.09.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

Я когда то даже создал в Экселе математический анализ вероятностей и награждения который базируется на Пари паскаля.

Вкратце вывод такой. Если Бог один и шанс его существования >0, и если не верить в него ведёт в вечный ад, а вера ведёт в вечный рай, то лучше в него верить. Никакое временnое страдание или счастье на земле не равняется бесконечными муками в бесконечном аду. 

Но. Если Богов 2 или больше, мы выиграть почти не можем. Лучше оставаться атэистом, меньше кара будет... Слишком низкое мат. ожидание....

----------

Дмитрий С (12.09.2012), Маркион (13.09.2012), Тао (13.09.2012), Фил (13.09.2012)

----------


## sergey

Из книги "Мысли" Паскаля ("Я  простил людям..." конечно может выглядеть смешным):



> 80. Я потратил много времени на изучение отвлеченных наук и потерял к ним вкус — так мало они дают знаний. Потом, когда я начал изучать человека, мне стало ясно, что отвлеченные науки вообще не имеют к нему никакого отношения и что, занимаясь ими, я еще хуже разумею, каково оно, истинное мое место в этом мире, нежели те, кто ничего в них не смыслит. И я простил людям их неведение. Однако я полагал, что многие, подобно мне, погружены в изучение человека, да иначе оно и быть не может. Я ошибался: даже геометрией — и той занимаются охотнее. Впрочем, и к ней, и к другим наукам обращаются главным образом потому, что не знают, как приступить к изучению самих себя. Но вот о чем стоит задуматься: а нужна ли человеку и эта наука, не будет ли он счастливее, вообще ничего о себе не зная?
> 
> 81. Познаем самих себя: пусть при этом мы не обретем истину, зато хотя бы наведем порядок в собственной жизни, а для нас это дело насущное.

----------

Bob (15.09.2012), Ittosai (12.09.2012), Secundus (30.09.2012), Vladiimir (13.09.2012), Федор Ф (13.09.2012), Фил (13.09.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

Проблема в том, что в этой модели буддизм не "ухватишь". Ибо как только речь заходит о профите, буддизм заканчивается. Такая вредная религия  :Frown: .

----------

Chong_Kwan (14.09.2012), Gakusei (13.09.2012), Алевлад (13.09.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (30.09.2012), Фил (13.09.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.09.2012)

----------


## Ostrbor

Здравствуйте.




> При умножении пусть даже большой вероятности, что бога нет, на небольшую ценность приза получается величина возможно и большая, но всегда конечная.
> При умножении любой конечной, даже очень маленькой, вероятности, что бог окажет человеку милость за его добродетельное поведение на бесконечно большую ценность приза получается бесконечно большая величина.


Может ли вероятность существования бога быть большей или меньшей? Когда вы пишите, что она большая, то на основании чего такой вывод? 

Обычно основываются на статистике испытаний. Опыт в нашем случае не возможен. 
Часто основываются на доводах, аргументах. Якобы, если их больше  в пользу существования бога, то это и вероятнее всего. Однако, конечно же, можно привести  1000 доводов в пользу и все они могут быть ошибочны или недостаточны. 

Бог либо существует, либо нет. Сказать, что вероятность существования равна 100%, как я считаю, было бы неточным. Так как это событие будет уже не вероятным, а очевидным. То же самое и в отношении "вероятности" равной нулю. Если за окном идет дождь, вы же никогда не скажете, что вероятность дождя равна 100%. Нам уже не кажется, так как мы знаем наверняка.

Строго говоря, какая либо величина не может быть бесконечной. Заявляя обратное, я буду противоречить своему жизненному опыту. Бесконечное - это нечто настолько большое или малое, что для нашей системы координат уже не важно его численное выражение. Например, если мне в месяц нужно 25 тыс руб, то сумма денег, большая чем та, на которую можно купить все на нашей планете (или большая чем та, которую я вообще смогу физически потратить), будет проще говоря бесконечно большой для меня. Другими словами бесконечность - это условность.

Раз так, то можно ли пользу или выгоду оценить в бесконечно большую? Как может быть польза настолько большой, что ей нельзя воспользоваться?

Ну и конечно же, умножить нечто, что невозможно в принципе на нечто, что также и таким же образом невозможно было бы бессмысленно. Это все равно, что умножать круглый квадрат на острый сахар. Правда в моем примере и само умножение бессмысленно.

В утверждении Паскаля скрыто высказывание "если что-то возможное сулит большую прибыль, то лучше ставить на него". И многие действительно предпочитают покупать чудо средства от облысения и всех болезней за какие-то смешные деньги. Как видите, эта скрытая предпосылка заманчива, однако не обязательно истинна.

----------

Bob (15.09.2012), Фил (13.09.2012)

----------


## Нико

> И?


И. Вам только что был дан силлогизм. Который можно подтвердить или опровергнуть. Утверждать, что "я вижу предмет", -- означает видение его целиком, а не в анфас или в профиль. Если Вы метнётесь за спину данного слона и скажете: "я вижу слона, потому я вижу его зад и хвост", это не значит, что Вы увидели слона. ))))))

----------


## Dron

> Утверждать, что "я вижу предмет", -- означает видение его целиком, а не в анфас или в профиль.


Это справедливо в отношении номинально сущих объектов?

----------


## Нико

> Это справедливо в отношении номинально сущих объектов?


Я бы сказала так. Это справедливо в отношении номинальных объектов с точки зрения МП, потому что:

1) В нашем обыденном сознании формируются стереотипы, навязанные общественным мнением. Когда мы видим бутыль кока-колы в рекламе на ТВ, мы не удосуживаемся взглянуть, какая она сбоку или сзади. Мы видим лишь внешнюю картинку, и этого нам достаточно. 

2) Мы привыкли видеть анфасы. Поэтому я и сказала про потёмкинскую деревню. Именно по этой причине в МП говорится, что зрительное восприятие тоже ложно, т.к. видит самобытие. Т.е. штамп, элементарный штамп. По идее, когда ты говоришь "я вижу предмет", это должно означать видение его целиком, а не односторонне. Вряд ли это возможно для обывателя.

В общем, злая, очень злая белая женщина от той самой злости может подкинуть пару тем для размышления. На здоровье, что называется.

----------


## Dron

> Я бы сказала так. Это справедливо в отношении номинальных объектов с точки зрения МП, потому что:
> 
> 1) В нашем обыденном сознании формируются стереотипы, навязанные общественным мнением. Когда мы видим бутыль кока-колы в рекламе на ТВ, мы не удосуживаемся взглянуть, какая она сбоку или сзади. Мы видим лишь внешнюю картинку, и этого нам достаточно. 
> 
> 2) Мы привыкли видеть анфасы. Поэтому я и сказала про потёмкинскую деревню. Именно по этой причине в МП говорится, что зрительное восприятие тоже ложно, т.к. видит самобытие. Т.е. штамп, элементарный штамп. По идее, когда ты говоришь "я вижу предмет", это должно означать видение его целиком, а не односторонне. Вряд ли это возможно для обывателя.
> 
> В общем, злая, очень злая белая женщина от той самой злости может подкинуть пару тем для размышления. На здоровье, что называется.


Это все понятно. Такие телеги происходят из недопонимания того, что есть относительная истина, из-за неуместно примененного анализа на предмет абсолютности.
Ответь, когда ты видишь солнце,ты видишь солнце? Да/нет?

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> Это все понятно. Такие телеги происходят из недопонимания того, что есть относительная истина, из-за неуместно примененного анализа на предмет абсолютности.


Стоп. Я пока про абсолютность ничего даже не говорила.



> Ответь, когда ты видишь солнце,ты видишь солнце? Да/нет?


Да, я вижу картинку солнца, как её видит всё население земли. Мы условно называем эту картинку "солнцем". Это и есть относительная истина. Оно солнце потому, что мы привыкли называть эту картинку именно так. Что ещё?

----------


## Нико

Ещё один пример. Если вдруг (не дай будда) я увижу по веб-камере некую картинку Дрона, это не будет Дрон. Понятно, да?

----------


## Dron

> Стоп. Я пока про абсолютность ничего даже не говорила.


Говорила.





> Да, я вижу картинку солнца, как её видит всё население земли. Мы условно называем эту картинку "солнцем". Это и есть относительная истина. Оно солнце потому, что мы привыкли называть эту картинку именно так. Что ещё?


Нико, ты видишь картинку вместо Солнца, да?

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> Говорила.


В этом треде говорила, Дрончик?



> Нико, ты видишь картинку вместо Солнца, да?


А ты? Я вижу круглый шар разных цветов. В небе. Кто тебе дал право говорить, что этот шар  -- само Солнце?

----------


## Dron

> В этом треде говорила, Дрончик?


Да




> А ты? Я вижу круглый шар разных цветов. В небе. Кто тебе дал право говорить, что этот шар  -- само Солнце?


Ты видишь шар или картинку, определись.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Лично я, когда говорю "вижу слона", вербализую не представление, а видение.


Можно сказать, что вИдение. Внутренний образ с содержанием "видимый сейчас внешний объект слон". Ну и кустики там будут, ведь не видят слонов в вакууме.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> *Слон--это такое представление о внешнем объекте, находящимся вне возможности именования, но которого можно назвать Альберт.*


У Вас, для начала, не проведено различие между слоном вообще и этим-видимым-слоном.

----------


## Игорь Ю

> Т.е. если мы атеисты и правы - то ничего.
> Если верим в бога и неправы - то ничего.
> Если атеисты и неправы - то попадаем в бесконечный ад.
> Если верим в бога и правы - то имеем бесконечный профит.


Христианская эсхатология убивает своим черно-белым максимализмом просто... Так убежденно и железно они решают кто пойдет в ад, а кто в рай, только за то, что он вдруг стал даже не атеистом, а апатеистом. Для христиан нет по сути разницы между апатеистом и атеистом. Все эти высокопарные богословия я вообще не понимаю зачем нужны, если теизм с этикой никак не связан вообще (утверждаю уверенно), а сам по себе факт признания или не признания существования бога так же не меняет ничего на мой взгляд.

Вот хорошая ссылочка на тему подробной индо-буддисткой космологии - http://abhidharma.ru/A/Samsara/Samsara%20Big.htm Я считаю именно индо-буддистскую космологию самой убедительной из всех.

Я еще читал христианского мистика Эммануэля Сведенборга, который утверждал, что был три года в духе на небесах, а затем в аду и все это логично и последовательно обосновал на латыни, в труде "О небесах, о мире духов и об аде". Можно почитать здесь - http://lib.ru/HRISTIAN/SWEDENBORG/nebo.txt

Но по сути он говорит о небесах благородных страстей (или аналогичной сфере), в то время как Паринирвана гораздо более высокая сфера.

----------

Фил (24.09.2012)

----------


## Dron

> У Вас, для начала, не проведено различие между слоном вообще и этим-видимым-слоном.


Так проведите, поучаствуйте в определении вашей же мысли.

----------


## Игорь Ю

> Никакого, мэм.





> Сэр джи,


Кстати в штатах, обращение к женщине тоже сэр. Только вроде если она военная.

----------


## Игорь Ю

> Если же Бог мог сотворить любое чудо, и в обход логически возможному  создать свободу воли - мог сделать и так, чтоб будучи совершенно  свободными, все были избавлены от риска согрешить. Например, быть такими  же Богами. Почему же Бог так не сделал, если немыслимым образом  сотворил нас свободными? Нехорошо другим делать то, что себе не желаешь  (Бог не рискует согрешить).


Ну, эту тему богословы поднимали. Бог попустил Адаму съесть запретный плод для того, чтобы человек из аморфного и безгрешного теперь выбирал четко как ему поступать, и, в конечном счете, стал закаленным и искушенным, т. е. трансформировался в +. Многие товарищи говорили, что бог лучше сделал бы их бездумными овцами, которые физически не могли бы согрешить, но их точку зрения осуждали. Выше вы еще писали, что нельзя создать свободу выбора. Вопрос: почему это? Даже время можно создать, и, полагаю, что в загробной жизни его нет. А свободу выбора и создавать не нужно. Она просто есть. Даже у самого бога кстати. Как есть + и есть -.




> Нет причин верить в Бога,  когда ничего не понятно.


Нет причин верить в бога, так как это ничего не меняет абсолютно. ИМХО. Если человек становится благородным только потому, что так бог велел, то грош цена его благородству. Настоящее благородство возникает только из осознания, что вот поступая так-то так-то, я причиню вред другим и себе, а так-то и так-то принесу пользу и благо. Вплоть до масштабов огромного мировоззрения.



> Если Творец сотворил всё, кроме себя самого - такой Бог вообще  невозможен. Поскольку причинность (возможность быть причиной миру) он не  сотворил, а сам Бог не причинность, а причина. Выходит, существует  некий мировой закон, которому Бог тоже подчиняется. Закон причинности. А  если подчиняется, то и не Бог, в исходном смысле слова.


Это частый контраргумент, на который христиане ничего ответить не могут и просто говорят, что бог изначален. Но я думаю так. Бог по сути - это могущественная Параматма - сверхдуша. Некая душа чрезвычайно древняя покачавшаяся до овер 9000 левела, и ставшая гипертрофированной.

----------


## Иван Петров

> Ещё один пример. Если вдруг (не дай будда) я увижу по веб-камере некую картинку Дрона, это не будет Дрон. Понятно, да?


Существует мнение, что неограниченный семиозис симулякров в гиперреальности эпохи постмодернизма обречён на приобретение статуса единственной и самодостаточной реальности. (;

----------

Фил (24.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Выше вы еще писали, что нельзя создать свободу выбора. Вопрос: почему это?


Потому что в сам момент творения, когда руки Гончара касаются глины, все мотивы человека, все до единого, создаются  Творцом. Акт творения тем и отличается от не-творения, что тварь определяется Творцом. А это значит, что всё то, что составляет человека, в том числе мотивы, побуждения, цели, всё определяется Творцом. Это и есть отсутствие свободы воли в момент творения. А в следующий момент, когда творение прекращается - Бог уже не творит. Соответственно, свобода воли не была сотворена Творцом, и отсутствовала в момент творения.

*Если есть свобода воли, нет Бога-Творца. Если есть Бог-Творец, нет свободы воли.*

_Если Творец сотворил всё, кроме себя самого - такой Бог вообще невозможен. Поскольку причинность (возможность быть причиной миру) он не сотворил, а сам Бог не причинность, а причина. Выходит, существует некий мировой закон, которому Бог тоже подчиняется. Закон причинности. А если подчиняется, то и не Бог, в исходном смысле слова._ 




> Но я думаю так. Бог по сути - это могущественная Параматма - сверхдуша. Некая душа чрезвычайно древняя покачавшаяся до овер 9000 левела, и ставшая гипертрофированной.


Нельзя быть первопричиной мира без того, чтоб не было причинности. Причинность, при этом, не Бог, а именно причинность (объём определения различен). Выходит, что наряду с Богом-Творцом изначально присутствует Причинность, которую даже сам Бог-Творец не способен создать. Это показывает, что идея изначального Закона, Дхармы, является необходимой - в то время, когда идея Бога-Творца необходимой не является. Причинность не Бог. Но она нетварна.

*В отличие от идеи безначального Закона, идея Бога-Творца не является необходимой.*

----------


## Dron

> Потому что в сам момент творения, когда руки Гончара касаются глины, все мотивы человека, все до единого, создаются  Творцом.


В качестве адвоката дьявола:
 ни один мотив не создается творцом. По параметру мотивов тварь равна творцу.

----------


## Германн

> ни один мотив не создается творцом. По параметру мотивов тварь равна творцу.


Тогда "тварь", в качестве своих мотивов, уже существует до "творения", изначально. Что значит - нет Творца.

----------


## Dron

> Тогда тварь, в качестве своих мотивов, уже существует до творения, изначально. Что значит - нет Творца.


Кто-то здесь путает сферу мотивов с темпоральностью, или мне показалось?

----------


## Германн

Что касается самого пари Паскаля. (Кроме того, что в ситуации полного предопределения нет места для пари.) Выбор имеет цену. Уверовать в Бога значит прилагать потом какие-то религиозные усилия. В случае ошибки, как говорят атеисты, это проигрыш. То есть пари неравнозначно.

Но что касается свободы воли, признать её или нет - не имеет цены. Такое признание, или отказ от него, ничего не меняет. И сам по себе это выбор ничего не диктует. Но он даёт возможность качественно отличать себя от камня, от машины. Если это имеет значение, следует признать свободу воли. Здесь пари действует безупречно.

Если же признать свою свободу воли, то придётся признать и её безначальность. Как Бог-Творец не может её сотворить http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post511010 , так и материя не может положить ей начало. Прежде всего, это аргумент против доктрины  материализма.

*Если признать своё качественное отличие от машины (лото), придётся признать и безначальность своей свободной пророды.*

Материалисты выводят свою свободу воли из случайности квантовых процессов. Но случайность это не свобода, а тотальная детерминированность внешним фактором. Для наглядности, можно представить квантовые процессы в нейронных сетях в качестве игроков в пасьянс в соседней комнате. В зависимости от того, как лягут карты, у человека формируется тот или иной мотив. Конечно, это не свобода. Мозг как машина квантового лото не более свободен в принятии решений, чем обычная машина лото:  всё сводится к той же случайности, независимой от человека. Материалист должен считать себя машиной.

Применительно к буддизму, безначальная свободная природа - это природа Будды.

----------

Фил (01.10.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Кто-то здесь путает сферу мотивов с темпоральностью, или мне показалось?


Вы путаете этику с мотивами. Мотивы - проявление свободы воли в человеке (если в неё верить). 
Мотивы - это в какой-то степени свободно (т.е. без полной редукции к внешним факторам) поставленные цели.

----------


## Dron

> Вы путаете этику с мотивами. Мотивы - проявление свободы воли в человеке (если в неё верить). 
> Мотивы - это в какой-то степени свободно (т.е. без полной редукции к внешним факторам) поставленные цели.


Пусть у твари будут такие мотивы.

----------


## Dron

> Вы путаете этику с мотивами.


Уверены?

----------


## Германн

> Пусть у твари будут такие мотивы.


Не сотворённые Творцом? Это и есть отсутствие акта творения "твари". 
То, что отличает "тварь" от машины (самое главное) окажется нетварным. Это не тварь. И это не Творец.

----------


## Dron

> Не сотворённые Творцом? Это и есть отсутствие акта творения "твари". 
> То, что отличает "тварь" от машины (самое главное) окажется нетварным.


Этим вы хотите сказать, что тварь у подзащитного, строго говоря, есть машина?

----------


## Германн

Креационизм и материализм одинаково исключают свободу воли человека (как однажды возникшего). Но если посмотреть не с логической, а с практической точки зрения, у креационизма есть существенные преимущества. Он учит заповедям, подкрепляет нравственные нормы чем-то большим, чем корыстный расчёт: волей Божьей. Пусть концепция Творца не логична, в ней есть безначальность природы морали. Это делает нравственность основательной. 

В материализме нравственность никак не вытекает из порядка вещей. Это только вопрос личной выгоды и комфорта. Пока в мире остаются люди, верящие в Бога, заповеди продолжают влиять на общественное соглашение. Остаётся основа, фундамент. Чем меньше становится верующих, тем произвольней  становятся представления о морали. Так, мало по малу, всё погружается в хаос. 

Вера в Бога полезна, нужна. Для общественной нравственности. Для массового представления (вопреки логике креационизма) о том, что свобода воли священна - нужна христианская вера в Бога. Если не будет христианства, не будет интереса и к буддизму. Христианство помогает Дхарме.

----------

Фил (01.10.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Пусть концепция Творца не логична, в ней есть безначальность природы морали.


Уверены?

----------


## Алексей Л

О чем тут спор? Бог- это иллюзия, не больше не меньше, сама по себе иллюзия не существует.

----------


## Германн

> О чем тут спор? Бог- это иллюзия, не больше не меньше, сама по себе иллюзия не существует.


Есть ситуации, которые прямо-таки заставляют уверовать в Бога. И нужно иметь очень серьёзные основания, чтоб не уверовать. 

С другой стороны, когда проясняешь различия, становится ясным и общее. Буддизм с креационизмом объединяет вера в природу морали, которая безначальна. (Выходит за рамки общественного соглашения или биологических инстинктов.) А с христианством буддизм объединяет свобода воли. 

Что же касается материализма, с поверхностной точки зрения (в нём тоже нет Бога) он кажется близким - но на самом деле далёк от буддизма.

----------


## Алексей Л

> В буддизме в ад ведут не сами взгляды, а действия на них основанные, т.е. совершенно необязательно человек не знакомый с дхармой попадет в ад. Человек же не принявший Христа у христиан попадет в ад однозначно.


Человек не принявший Христа- здесь следует читать человек делающий наоборот, то есть творящий зло, что верно. Чем больше читаю библию тем больше нахожу вопиющих противоречий или откровенного вранья, зачем и кому это нужно, во благо или нет, трудно сказать.
Опять таки учение и цель христианстван- рождение на Небесах, Рай, все еще сансара.
Цель Буддизма- совершенно другая перспектива,  не рождение, не сансара. 
И сравнивать их вообще не корректно.

----------

Фил (01.10.2012)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Есть ситуации, которые прямо-таки заставляют уверовать в Бога. И нужно иметь очень серьёзные основания, чтоб не уверовать.


То есть ситуации в которых можно легко уверовать в кого угодно, было бы в кого?

----------


## Dron

> О чем тут спор? Бог- это иллюзия, не больше не меньше, сама по себе иллюзия не существует.


Cпор о гипотетической ситуации:
я защищаю , Герман опровергает.

----------


## Германн

> То есть ситуации в которых можно легко уверовать в кого угодно, было бы в кого?


Очень тяжёлые жизненные ситуации, я имею в виду. Когда нужно немедленное утешение.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Cпор о гипотетической ситуации:
> я защищаю , Герман опровергает.


То есть мне между вами уже не втиснуться?

Что я хотел сказать, Бог есть для тех кто его создал но существует в виде иллюзии, это феномен, явление. Можем ли мы сказать что Бог есть- можем, Можем сказать что нет- можем.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Очень тяжёлые жизненные ситуации, я имею в виду. Когда нужно немедленное утешение.


Ну если от этого легче становится, то да

----------


## Dron

> Можем ли мы сказать что Бог есть- можем


Докажите

----------


## Германн

> Что я хотел сказать, Бог есть для тех кто его создал но существует в виде иллюзии, это феномен, явление. Можем ли мы сказать что Бог есть- можем, Можем сказать что нет- можем.


Да, для буддистов это так. Бог всего лишь иллюзия, невольная ошибка Брахмы и его свиты. Но как относиться к вере в Бога, вот вопрос. Недавно на БФ озвучивалась идея, что полезно  поддерживать материализм, потому как он способствует распространению буддизма. Думаю, это серьёзная ошибка.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Докажите


Все явления порожаются разумом, и если есть причинная связь для существования Бога, то он будет существовать, именно как явление. Мы даем именя явлениям, например Я-это явление. И тут так же есть явление- дали имя. 
Однако от этого реальным Бог не стал.

----------


## Dron

> Все явления порожаются разумом, и если есть причинная связь для существования Бога, то он будет существовать, именно как явление. Мы даем именя явлениям, например Я-это явление. И тут так же есть явление- дали имя. 
> Однако от этого реальным Бог не стал.


Вы, Алексей Л, сами то как считаете, доказали ли вы этим постом бытие Бога, или не доказали?

----------


## Алексей Л

> Да, для буддистов это так. Бог всего лишь иллюзия, невольная ошибка Брахмы и его свиты. Но как относиться к вере в Бога, вот вопрос. Недавно на БФ озвучивалась идея, что полезно  поддерживать материализм, потому как он способствует распространению буддизма. Думаю, это серьёзная ошибка.


Вера в Бога нужна, это вам повезло что вы буддист, не все стоят на том же уровне развития, в общем для каждой болезни- свое лекарство

----------


## Алексей Л

> Вы, Алексей Л, сами то как считаете, доказали ли вы этим постом бытие Бога, или не доказали?


Что вы подразумеваете под существованием Бога? Творца всего и на все воля его? Или что есть такое слово-явление?

----------


## Dron

> Что вы подразумеваете под существованием Бога? Творца всего и на все воля его? Или что есть такое слово-явление?


Творца всего.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Творца всего.


По-моему Герман уже приводил доказательства что НЕТ и я с ним согласен. У меня есть еще и собственнорожденные веские аргументы, но думаю что тот факт что Будда не попал в Ад уже достаточен что от Бога тут ничего не зависит.

----------


## Dron

> У меня есть еще и собственнорожденные веские аргументы,


Я бы с удовольствием послушал, правда.

----------


## AlexТ

> Но что касается свободы воли, признать её или нет - не имеет цены.



Для меня, имеет.

*Анатта* = Отсутствие свободы Воли и Своего контроля над происходящем.
*Атта* = даёт возможность для свободы воли так как Атта сам источник своих действий и решений - а не результат бесчисленных причин и следствий.

----------


## Dron

> *Анатта* = Отсутствие свободы Воли и Своего контроля над происходящем.


То есть, вы приняли буддизм не по своей воле?

----------

Германн (29.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Для меня, имеет.
> 
> *Анатта* = Отсутствие свободы Воли и Своего контроля над происходящем.
> *Атта* = даёт возможность для свободы воли так как Атта сам источник своих действий и решений - а не результат бесчисленных причин и следствий.


Анатта отрицает самобытие, а не свободу воли, без которой нет Третьей Благородной Истины. Но у Вас и перевоплощения нечто невероятное, и мозг сознание порождает. Это всё нормально, личная философская позиция. Но при чём тут Theravāda-Nikāya?

Свобода воли - это наличие некоторой степени свободы, возможность влиять на причинный процесс в ту или иную сторону на стадии созревания кармических плодов. У Вас прописаны две крайности: полное отсутствие всякой свободы и свобода абсолютная. Срединный путь другой.

----------


## Германн

> То есть, вы приняли буддизм не по своей воле?


Блестящий вопрос, Dron! 
Ясней прояснить небуддийский характер позиции AlexT невозможно.

----------


## AlexТ

> То есть, вы приняли буддизм не по своей воле?


Конечно не по своей. Если бы было меньше мудрости то я бы верил в Христианство или ещё что то. 

Мы не выбираем во что мы верим или не верим. Это сложный обусловленный процесс.

----------


## Германн

> Конечно не по своей. Если бы было меньше мудрости то я бы верил в Христианство или ещё что то.


В чём мудрость, если это от Вас не зависит, происходит автоматически, как процесс в компьютере?




> Мы не выбираем во что мы верим или не верим. Это сложный обусловленный процесс.


Вы не выбираете и то, что здесь пишете. Поскольку Вы, согласно своим взглядам - всего лишь сложный бот.

----------

Алексей Л (30.09.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Анатта отрицает самобытие, а не свободу воли, без которой нет Третьей Благородной Истины.


Вы попробуйте по своему выбору реализовать Ниббану, сейчас. Получилось? 

Если Атмана нет, то есть причины которые обуславливают свои следствия а не Один кто решает и Делает. 





> Свобода воли - это наличие некоторой степени свободы, возможность влиять на причинный процесс в ту или иную сторону на стадии созревания кармических плодов. У Вас прописаны две крайности: полное отсутствие всякой свободы и свобода абсолютная. Срединный путь другой.


Нету того кто своим самобытием может повлиять на что то.

----------


## AlexТ

> В чём мудрость, если это от Вас не зависит, происходит автоматически, как процесс в компьютере?
> Вы не выбираете и то, что здесь пишете. Поскольку Вы, согласно своим взглядам - сложный бот.


 "Алекс" (_мешок мяса, экскрементов и костей_) это обозначение бездуховному пустому процессу которое развивается причинно-следственному путю.

----------

Фил (01.10.2012)

----------


## Германн

Да бесполезно с Вами разговаривать, AlexT. Вы же троллите. Вам ясно написали Выше, что свобода воли - это какая-то степень свободы, возможность повлиять на причинный процесс в ту или иную сторону на стадии созревания кармических плодов. Что нет свободы абсолютной: свободы выбрать Ниббану, и тут же достичь результата.




> "Алекс" (_мешок мяса, экскрементов и костей_) это обозначение бездуховному пустому процессу которое развивается причинно-следственному путю.


http://www.bot.su/library/su/bot/kisa/html/russian/ Бот Киса - тоже бездуховный процесс, железо и софт.

----------


## AlexТ

> свобода воли - это какая-то степень свободы,


А разве есть любая степень свободы? Как это даже может быть?

Или феномен имеет причину, или не имеет причину. И тот и тот вариант отрицает свободу. В одном случае выбор это результат причины (_которая имеет свои причины и.т.д._), в другом случае выбор случаен и не имеет причину. Если сказать что Я решил, то это имеет причину или не имеет причину? В любом случае свобода отрицается.



Вместо мысли можно поставить любой феномен типа: решение, намерение, восприятие.

----------


## Pyro

> Анатта отрицает самобытие


правильно ли понимать, что в вашей традиции, анатта это частный случай шуньяты?

----------


## Германн

> 


Прекрасная иллюстрации двойственного мышления. Чёрное и белое. Субъект и объект. 
Кроме абсолютного отсутствия свободы и свободы абсолютной есть срединный вариант: какая-то степень свободы. Достаточная для принятия осознанного выбора, стать буддистом или нет, писать на БФ что-то или нет, кусала или акусала. Свобода на стадии созревания кармической причины, а не отдельно и независимо от неё.

----------


## Германн

> правильно ли понимать, что в вашей традиции, анатта это частный случай шуньяты?


Да. Анатта это шуньята.

----------


## AlexТ

> Прекрасная иллюстрации двойственного мышления. Чёрное и белое. Субъект и объект. .


Про субъект это вы сказали. А про "двойственное" мышление, оно называется:
"Закон исключённого третьего"   (_лат. tertium non datur, «третьего не дано»_).

----------


## Pyro

> Да. Анатта это шуньята.


а у нас, как я понял, по смыслу есть только анатта (и она имеет отношение к не присвоению и растождествлению)
вот интересно, у вас шуньята тоже "имеет отношение к не присвоению и растождествлению" или это что то другое?

а по свободе воли думаю что пока дукха своя, то и воля тоже своя, хотя влияние омрачений на волю есть, но они тоже видимо свои  :Smilie:  так как: 


> ...
> Чистота и скверна связаны с самим собой. Одному другого не очистить.

----------


## Германн

AlexT, при чём тут закон исключённого третьего, когда мы говорим о понятиях. "Наличие какой-то степени свободы воли" - понятие. "Абсолютная свобода воли" - понятие. "Отсутствие свободы воли" - понятие. Я обращаю Ваше внимание на то, что "абсолютная свобода воли" (А) и "отсутствие свободы воли" (не-А) не единственно возможные понятия. Есть ещё "наличие какой-то степени свободы воли" (В) и "не наличие какой-то степени свободы воли" (не-В). Истинно или В, или не-В, а третьего не дано: закон исключённого третьего. Не-B то же самое, что не-А. Но А не то же самое, что В. Вы необоснованно отождествляете А и В: два разных понятия.

Считать Учение Будды истинным, а небуддийское учение ложным, не допуская третьего - не двойственно. (При том, что можно допускать присутствие отдельных верных элементов и в небуддийском учении, ложном в целом.)

----------


## Sadhak

http://inosmi.ru/world/20120929/200064773.html
по поводу "свободы воли", к слову.



> Мы, люди, не самые логичные существа. Возьмем обработку информации: будь наш разум совершенным, мы бы обрабатывали все новые факты и меняли свой взгляд на мир с их учетом. С хорошими новостями мы, действительно, так и поступаем, но плохие зачастую входят нам в одно ухо и выходят в другое. Этот эффект делает наш взгляд на мир более позитивным, однако он же может порождать слепой оптимизм и неготовность учитывать реальные последствия медицинских проблем и природных катастроф.
> Чтобы разобраться с загадкой этого иррационального оптимизма, исследователям нужно было выяснить, какая из структур мозга за него отвечает. Они заподозрили одну – левую или правую - из нижних лобных извилин – особых валиков на лобных долях. Эти части мозга помогают нам корректировать наши представления и тормозят действия и воспоминания, поэтому ученые заподозрили, что они могут тормозить и восприятие плохих новостей.
> Чтобы проверить эту гипотезу, ученые с помощью магнитной стимуляции нарушили у 30 подопытных нормальную деятельность мозга либо в одной из нижних лобных извилин, либо в контрольном участке мозга. Затем участникам эксперимента предложили оценить вероятность того, что с ними могут случиться 40 различных неблагоприятных событий – от болезни до ограбления. После того, как они делали свои предположения, им сообщали либо радостную новость о том, что вероятность события ниже, либо неприятную новость о том, что она выше. На следующем этапе участники вновь оценивали вероятность каждого события.
> В нормальных условиях новые оценки должны были бы учитывать позитивную информацию, а не негативную. И в тех случаях, когда магнитная стимуляция затрагивала правую нижнюю лобную извилину либо контрольную область, так и происходило. Однако при нарушении деятельности левой нижней лобной извилины этот эффект пропадал. Это предполагает, что за него отвечает именно данный участок мозга.

----------


## Германн

> а у нас, как я понял, по смыслу есть только анатта (и она имеет отношение к не присвоению и растождествлению) вот интересно, у вас шуньята тоже "имеет отношение к не присвоению и растождествлению" или это что то другое?


Тхеравада:
http://www.dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?topic=937.0

Кагью (и Ньингма):
http://www.buddhismofrussia.ru/HTML/br2empt20.php

Шуньята шире анатта, но анатта - это шуньята. Шуньята внутреннего, внешнего, и внутреннего с внешним. Первых трёх аспектов пустоты из двадцати. (Думаю, в Тхераваде можно отыскать и прочие аспекты.) Эти аспекты пустоты постигаются при разотождествлении.

----------


## Германн

> http://inosmi.ru/world/20120929/200064773.html
> по поводу "свободы воли", к слову.


Да, степень свободы воли маленькая. Но достаточная для того, чтоб пройти Путь. То, что за бесконечное прошлое ещё ни разу не случалось Ваше Пробуждение, как раз доказывает, что была свобода избегать его. Будь всё автоматическим, за минувшую вечность Вы бы уже Пробудились. Среди бесконечного числа комбинаций и последовательностей причин нашлась бы та, что уже привела бы Вас к Пробуждению. Что Вы на это скажете?

----------


## Dron

> Конечно не по своей. Если бы было меньше мудрости то я бы верил в Христианство или ещё что то. 
> 
> Мы не выбираем во что мы верим или не верим. Это сложный обусловленный процесс.


Есть ли у вас воля?

----------


## Sadhak

> Да, степень свободы воли маленькая. Но достаточная для того, чтоб пройти Путь.


Свобода воли не является обязательным условием для того, чтобы пройти Путь. Ручей в океан впадает независимо от того, что он мог бы думать по этому поводу.



> Будь всё автоматическим, за минувшую вечность Вы бы уже Пробудились. Среди бесконечного числа комбинаций и последовательностей причин нашлась бы та, что уже привела бы Вас к Пробуждению. Что Вы на это скажете?


Это был мой первый вопрос-претензия к буддизму когда я пришел на этот форум  :Smilie: . Нельзя связать то, что свободно изначально. Нельзя навсегда развязать то, что было связанным. Причина наших проблем не неправильный мир, который надо непременно исправить, причем без всякой гарантии того, что он не сломается снова, а неведение относительно того, что он вообще сломан.

----------

Фил (01.10.2012)

----------


## Pyro

> Шуньята шире анатта, но анатта - это шуньята.


может на каком-то уровне и так, но на первый взгляд разные вещи, но пока ничего не утверждаю, потому что я сам ещё с анаттой не всё понял

----------


## Германн

> Это был мой первый вопрос-претензия к буддизму когда я пришел на этот форум .


На этот вопрос можно ответить только признав свободу. Отсутствие свободы приводит к неразрешимому противоречию. Сечас Вы не можете ответить на этот вопрос, исключая свободу - и никто не сможет.




> Нельзя связать то, что свободно изначально. Нельзя навсегда развязать то, что было связанным.


Третья Благородная Истина утверждает прямо противоположное.




> Причина наших проблем не неправильный мир, который надо непременно исправить, причем без всякой гарантии того, что он не сломается снова, а неведение относительно того, что он вообще сломан.


Гарантией может быть только наличие свободы. Если свобода никогда в беконечности не может реализоваться, это уже не свобода. Поэтому, необходима как реализация бесконечного выбора омрачения - так и реализация необратимой Пробуждённости. Если признать свободу, придётся признать необратимое Пробуждение. 

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post510201

----------

Алексей Л (30.09.2012)

----------


## Sadhak

> На этот вопрос можно ответить только признав свободу. Отсутствие свободы приводит к неразрешимому противоречию. Сечас Вы не можете ответить на этот вопрос, исключая свободу - и никто не сможет.


Какое противоречие? Я считаю, что ответил. Решение в признании отсутствия действительной проблемы, когда вопрос лишается смысла, а не в том чтобы решить вопрос правильно при изначально неверных посылках. Неведение.



> Третья Благородная Истина утверждает прямо противоположное.


Зависит от трактовки. Я считаю это констатацией факта, про примеру с ручьем выше. Моих рассуждений 3БИ никак не нарушает.



> Гарантией может быть только наличие свободы. Если свобода никогда в вечности не может реализоваться, это не свобода. Поэтому, необходима как реализация бесконечного выбора омрачения - так и реализация необратимой Пробуждённости.


Я вообще не понял о чем это.

----------


## Германн

Противоречие в том, Sadhak, что если всё происходит автоматически, в бесконечности прошлого обязательно должна найтись (на то и бесконечность) такая комбинация и последовательность причин, которая уже привела бы Вас к автоматическому Пробуждению. Вы должны уже быть Татхагатой. Разве Вы Татхагата?

----------


## Sadhak

> Противоречие в том, Sadhak, что если всё происходит автоматически, в бесконечности прошлого обязательно должна найтись (на то и бесконечность) такая комбинация и последовательность причин, которая уже привела бы Вас к автоматическому Пробуждению. Вы должны уже быть Татхагатой. Разве Вы Татхагата?


Так я об этом и говорю тут с самого начала  :Smilie: , нас отделяет от Татахагаты всего лишь неведение, а так же все что из этого неведения следует. Вопрос решается в предпосылке изначальной татхагатовости, а не достижения новой где-то в будущем. Все, что достигнуто, в столь же бесконечной перспективе будет и утеряно.

----------


## AlexТ

> Есть ли у вас воля?


Возникает такие то четасики. А у "Алекс" ничего нет так как говоря точно "Алекса" нет.

----------


## AlexТ

> Есть ещё "наличие какой-то степени свободы воли"


То есть некоторые решения свободны а некоторые нет? Даже те некоторые решения не свободны. Ни причинность, ни отсутствие причинности свободу не дают.

Или свобода есть в решении Х, или её нет в решении Х.

----------


## Германн

> То есть некоторые решения свободны а некоторые нет? Даже те некоторые решения не свободны. Ни причинность, ни отсутствие причинности свободу не дают.
> Или свобода есть в решении Х, или её нет в решении Х.


http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post511081

----------


## Германн

> нас отделяет от Татахагаты всего лишь неведение


Если всё случается автоматически, в бесконечности прошлого (на то она и бесконечность) уже сложилась бы комбинация и последовательность причин, которая полностью устранила бы Ваше неведение. У Вас уже нет никакого неведения?

----------


## AlexТ

> Если всё случается автоматически,


Всё случается обусловлено причинно-следственным путём. Если есть причина, есть такоето следствие. Если нет причины, то нету следствия.




> в бесконечности прошлого (на то она и бесконечность) уже сложилась бы комбинация и последовательность причин, которая полностью устранила бы Ваше неведение. У Вас уже нет никакого неведения?


Случилось также накопление многих неблагих качеств. 

И вообще, разговор о бесконечном прошлом это спекуляция.* У вас есть опыт того что есть бесконечное прошлое?*

----------


## Dron

> Возникает такие то четасики. А у "Алекс" ничего нет так как говоря точно "Алекса" нет.


На вопрос "Есть ли у вас воля" вы, Алекс Т, однозначно ответить не можете, верно?

----------


## Sadhak

> Если всё случается автоматически, в бесконечности прошлого (на то она и бесконечность) уже сложилась бы комбинация и последовательность причин, которая полностью устранила бы Ваше неведение. У Вас уже совершенно нет неведения? Вы, как ручей, уже впали в море?


Вы отталкиватесь от существования некой сущности, которая бесконечно терпела-терпела и за эту бездну времени должны была бы непременно не вытерпеть. А я говорю, что такой сущности никогда и не было или можно сказать что таковая рождается и умирает ежесекундно. Вы преследуете по ручью конкретную молекулу воды, хотя даже она есть просто табличка над временным сочетанием причин и условий. Если нет ничего что могло бы так безначально мучаться, то почему Вы остановились именно на этом "срезе"? На молекуле, не на атоме, не на кварке, не на сгустке грязи или деревяшке в ручье? Есть просто неведение и в результате есть куча временных объектов, т.е. по сути лишь имен и табличек, к которым это неведение можно было бы соотнести. А если бы не было неведения, то что бы было? Плюс без минуса, "право" без "лево", карандаш с одним концом? Чтобы было возможно хоть какое-то восприятие, нужна динамика, изменение, движение от одного к другому, т.е. оба конца карандаша, один из которых может и не устраивать, но тем не менее отличаться, а иначе что было бы возможно вообще воспринять?



> Смысл в том, что если нет свободы навсегда освободиться, тоже придётся отрицать свободу воли. Сначала бесконечный выбор омрачённости, потом бесконечность пробуждённости - единственный способ одновременной реализации двух свобод.


Почитал Ваш пост по ссылке. http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post510201 Вы изначально утверждаете свободу воли, а потом пытаетесь подвести громоздкую базу чтобы это попытаться защитить. Выдумать макаронного монстра, а потом исписать сотню страниц для обоснования его существования, хотя легче было бы просто расстаться с тезисом приносящим столько проблем и путаницы.

----------


## AlexТ

> На вопрос "Есть ли у вас воля" вы, Алекс Т, однозначно ответить не можете, верно?


Есть ли воля у рогатого зайца или другого несуществующего объекта?  Нет конечно. У Алекса ничего нет (включая Волю) так как Алекса нет. Анатта.

----------


## Германн

Sadhak, не выдумывайте. Я отталкивась только о того, что Вы сами озвучили - от неведения. В бесконечности прошлого уже сложилась бы комбинация и последовательность причин, устранившая Ваше неведение. Вы уже лишены неведения?

----------


## Германн

> Есть ли воля у рогатого зайца или другого несуществующего объекта?  Нет конечно. У Алекса ничего нет (включая Волю) так как Алекса нет. Анатта.


Крайность нигилизма. Будда не учил тотальному отсутствию "я".
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=3501

----------


## Dron

> Есть ли воля у рогатого зайца или другого несуществующего объекта?  Нет конечно. У Алекса ничего нет (включая Волю) так как Алекса нет. Анатта.


Вы не сильно будете возражать, если под указанные вами фантомные сущности ненароком попадет Триратна?

----------

Германн (30.09.2012)

----------


## Sadhak

> Sadhak, не выдумывайте. Я отталкивась только о того, что Вы сами озвучили - от неведения. В бесконечности прошлого уже сложилась бы комбинация и последовательность причин, устранившая Ваше неведение. Вы уже лишены неведения?


Я уже в четырех последних постах отвечаю, но вы так увлечены "макаронным монстром", что ответа не видите. Садхак - нет, не устранил, но это только имя и табличка, Вам именно таблички нужны, Вы в них надеетесь найти выход и решить проблему? В бесконечности будущего вы тогда столь же неизбежно найдете комбинацию, которая похоронит это решение. "Выход" не там, его вообще нет, все уже и так хорошо  :Smilie: .

----------

Echo (30.09.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Вы не сильно будете возражать, если под указанные вами фантомные сущности ненароком попадет Триратна?


Что вы имеете ввиду? У Будды, Дхаммы, Сангхи нету Атты.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Что вы имеете ввиду? У Будды, Дхаммы, Сангхи нету Атты.


Если Алекса нет по причине анатты, значит, Будды, Дхаммы, Сангхи то же нет по той же самой причине.

----------

Алексей Л (30.09.2012), Германн (30.09.2012), Игорь Ю (01.10.2012), Нико (30.09.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (30.09.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Если Алекса нет по причине анатты, значит, Будды, Дхаммы, Сангхи то же нет по той же самой причине.


A не сказал ли сам Будда или Сарипутта (_в Ямаке сутта, если не ошибаюсь_) что "Татхагату нельзя найти даже в этой жизни"?

----------

Sadhak (30.09.2012), Вантус (30.09.2012)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Я бы с удовольствием послушал, правда.


Зачем Вам это, вы же вроде Прибежище приняли. Но раз уж просите:

1 Христос заплатил сполна за грехи наши, за все будущие, за прошлые и настоящие. Отсюда вопросы,
- что тогда держит нас здесь и почему мы страдаем если все уже заплочено. 
-за что Бог будет судить нас если грехов уже нет
-значит я мог продолжать жить как жил, зачем развиваться?

2  Сам акт воскресения может быть и был, но при чем тут плата за грехи, веть  Иисус не умер в конце концов, где тут жертва и вообще. Как чъе-то перерождение может  заплатить (кому? Богу это не нужно он саможостаточен) или принести в жертву (кому?) В общем ловкий трюк.
Как принципиально изменился мир после его распятия? Никак

Куда бы вы послали человека который пришел к вам и сказал что он заплатил (причем вы его даже не просили) за вас кредит в банке и теперь вы его раб?

3 Христианчтво утверждает что кармы нет, что все мы рождаемся впервые и Бог дает нам душу. Тогда как объяснить что у всех разные условия, уровни развития, почему рождаются сумасшедшие и уродцы, почему дети умирают ведь у них нет шанса познать Бога. 

4 Бог изгнал Адама из Рая за проступок, и мы платим за грех Адама. Но какое отношение к Адаму имеют все последующие люди, ведь они отдельные души (а уж какое-то переходящее свойство как реинкарнация вообще отрицается)

5 Где тут Божья милость и любовь?
Если все пораждено им то откуда берется зло? Значит зло пораждено Богом, ибо ничего не происходит без него и не появляется. Тогда если это его зло и мы тоже, почему мы преданы злу и брошены во зло, страдаем и мучаемся.  Хорошо, например человек не верил в Бога и не жил праведно , но почему тогда его в Ад? Где любовь и милость, пусть он плохой, оставь  его в покое, пусть на другой планете живет никому не мешает. 

6 Если Бог всемогущ почему просто не сделать всех совершенными и верующими, ему же ничего не стоит, зачем этот цирк?
Если Бог -это всё то зачем ему иметь зло, Дьявола, Ад и это тоже часть Его. Но это не есть любовь

7 Рай- не есть жизнь вечная, Сатана был изгнан с Небес, другие ангелы были изгнаны, Адам тоже это уже только из библии взято

В кратце, сейчас всего не припомню.

----------

Игорь Ю (01.10.2012), Фил (01.10.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Я уже в четырех последних постах отвечаю, но вы так увлечены "макаронным монстром", что ответа не видите. Садхак - нет, не устранил, но это только имя и табличка,


Если есть неведение Садхака, это логически несовместимо с автоматическим процессом. 
Будь всё автоматично, в бесконечности прошлого (на то она и бесконечность) нашлась бы такая  комбинация и последовательность причин, результатом разворачивания которой стало бы отсутствие неведения Садхака. Только свободный отход от неизбежности освобождения способен объяснить, почему в минувшей вечности оно ещё не состоялось, почему есть неведение Садхака.

----------


## Германн

> A не сказал ли сам Будда или Сарипутта (_в Ямаке сутта, если не ошибаюсь_) что "Татхагату нельзя найти даже в этой жизни"?


Конечно, к скандхам Татхагату не свести. Тем более, к мозгу.

----------


## Sadhak

> Будь всё автоматично, в бесконечности прошлого (на то она и бесконечность) нашлась бы такая комбинация и последовательность причин, результатом разворачивания которой стало бы отсутствие неведения Садхака. Только свободный отход от неизбежности освобождения способен объяснить, почему в минувшей вечности оно ещё не состоялось,


Сори, пожалуй на этом закончу писать по пятому кругу.

----------


## Германн

> Сори, пожалуй на этом закончу писать по пятому кругу.


Человеку свойственно оставаться при прежних убеждениях. Было бы наивно ожидать, что Вы хлопнете себе по лбу и воскликните: "о, как я ошибался!" Ваше воззрение как было адвайтистским, так и осталось, но уже в буддийской оболочке. В адвайте всё складно, только факт неведения не удаётся объяснить. 
Так и здесь. Неведению не остаётся места при автоматическом, роботизированном прохождении Пути. Неведение в бесконечном прошлом исчерпалось бы автоматически: не только Ваше, но неведение вообще. В бесконечности прошлого нашлась бы комбинация и последовательность причин, после разворачивания которой неведения, как такового, вообще не осталось бы.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Я бы с удовольствием послушал, правда.


А про иллюзорного хотите послушать? Хе-хе
Созданный в сознании верующего иллюзорный Бог (со всеми приписанными качествами) существует в его иллюзии (и при успешном попадании в мир богов) и еще сильнее вызывает привязанность. 
Присутствие неведения (так как ум не свободен и привязан) и ложные намерения со временем возвращают бедолагу обратно на помойку, среди существ подобных мусору.
Вот почему для буддиста вера в Бога не только бесполезна но и опасна.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Человеку свойственно оставаться при прежних убеждениях. Было бы наивно ожидать, что Вы хлопнете себе по лбу и воскликните: "о, как я ошибался!" .


Как я вас понимаю.

----------


## Германн

> В бесконечности будущего вы тогда столь же неизбежно найдете комбинацию, которая похоронит это решение. "Выход" не там, его вообще нет, все уже и так хорошо .


Было бы и так хорошо, если бы не было неведения. Но неведение есть. Ум, речь и тело человека не то же самое, что Дхармакая, Самбхогакая, Нирманакая (хотя Основа одинакова): всеведение Будды пока не обнаруживается. "Всё уже и так хорошо" - это ошибка Миларепы при изучении Дзогчен, в результате которой его отправили искать другого Гуру.

Про комбинацию в бесконечности будущего. Когда нет кармических причин, нет и их комбинаций. Вероятно, это вообще выход за рамки времени. Будда учил тому, что цепь кармической причинности можно разорвать: Третья Благородная Истина. 

С философской же точки зрения, признание свободы наряду с признанием бесконечности потребует двух бесконечностей: свободного предпочтения неведения и освобождённости от неведения. Если нет свободы освободиться от неведения, и Путь бессмысленен (не приводитк обещанному результату), и свобода какая-то неполноценная. Если освобождение от сансары не означает необратимость, это не освобождение, а только временная передышка, как рождение бесформенным богом.

Согласно Учению Будды, у неведения есть кармические причины. Кармические, не нирванические: Дхармакая не имеет кармических причин неведения. Будда учил тому, что цепь кармической причинности возможно разорвать.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> A не сказал ли сам Будда или Сарипутта (_в Ямаке сутта, если не ошибаюсь_) что "Татхагату нельзя найти даже в этой жизни"?


А Вас?

----------

Содпа Тхарчен (30.09.2012)

----------


## Dron

> A не сказал ли сам Будда или Сарипутта (_в Ямаке сутта, если не ошибаюсь_) что "Татхагату нельзя найти даже в этой жизни"?


Так это, "нельзя найти" вы приравниваете к "не существует", да?

----------

Алексей Л (30.09.2012), Германн (30.09.2012), Сергей Хос (30.09.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Есть ли воля у рогатого зайца или другого несуществующего объекта?  Нет конечно. У Алекса ничего нет (включая Волю) так как Алекса нет. Анатта.


Тогда джатаки- ложь, верно?

----------


## Dron

> Зачем Вам это, вы же вроде Прибежище приняли. Но раз уж просите:
> 
> 1 Христос заплатил сполна за грехи наши, за все будущие, за прошлые и настоящие. Отсюда вопросы,
> - что тогда держит нас здесь и почему мы страдаем если все уже заплочено. 
> -за что Бог будет судить нас если грехов уже нет
> -значит я мог продолжать жить как жил, зачем развиваться?
> 
> 2  Сам акт воскресения может быть и был, но при чем тут плата за грехи, веть  Иисус не умер в конце концов, где тут жертва и вообще. Как чъе-то перерождение может  заплатить (кому? Богу это не нужно он саможостаточен) или принести в жертву (кому?) В общем ловкий трюк.
> Как принципиально изменился мир после его распятия? Никак
> ...


Достаточно. Добрый, добрый человек.

----------


## Кунсанг

> A не сказал ли сам Будда или Сарипутта (_в Ямаке сутта, если не ошибаюсь_) что "Татхагату нельзя найти даже в этой жизни"?


Татхагату и все явления нельзя найти как существующие самобытийно, независимо. Приводят пример леса или города. Город Москва существует в силу обозначения умом, но найти конкретную Москву нельзя как и Татхагату. Москва это просто название общее улицам, домам, дорогам и всему тому что составляет город Москву. Если бы была конкретная Москва то на нее можно было бы указать и сказать - вот Москва. Но куда ни ткни, получится дом или улица, но не Москва. Если и этот дом москва и те дома Москва то Москв много получится. Но если нельзя найти Москву по самобытию, это означает что она существует зависимо от многих факторов и от обозначения умом. Татхагата также существует зависимо но нельзя найти Татхагату независимого. В комментаторских текстах есть дополнения - Не существует по самобытию или нет по самобытию. Не так что полностью не существует явление. Потому что это крайность нигилизма. Если Татхагаты нет, то тогда Будда Шакьямуни не существовал и не давал Учение.

----------

Игорь Ю (01.10.2012), Фил (01.10.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Тогда джатаки- ложь, верно?


В чём, конкретно?

С Академической т.з. они это более поздняя страта Палийского Канона. Да и вообще может имеет смысл как сказки с намёком для мирян что надо делать хорошие поступки и т.д.


"_Сказка ложь, да в ней намёк, добрым молодцам урок_"

----------


## Dron

> В чём, конкретно?
> 
> С Академической т.з. они это более поздняя страта Палийского Канона. Да и вообще может имеет смысл как сказки с намёком для мирян что надо делать хорошие поступки и т.д.
> 
> 
> "_Сказка ложь, да в ней намёк, добрым молодцам урок_"


Понятно. Джатаки- сказки для мирян, верно?

----------


## Игорь Ю

> Зачем Вам это, вы же вроде Прибежище приняли. Но раз уж просите:
> 
> 1 Христос заплатил сполна за грехи наши, за все будущие, за прошлые и настоящие. Отсюда вопросы,
> - что тогда держит нас здесь и почему мы страдаем если все уже заплочено. 
> -за что Бог будет судить нас если грехов уже нет
> -значит я мог продолжать жить как жил, зачем развиваться?
> 
> 2  Сам акт воскресения может быть и был, но при чем тут плата за грехи, веть  Иисус не умер в конце концов, где тут жертва и вообще. Как чъе-то перерождение может  заплатить (кому? Богу это не нужно он саможостаточен) или принести в жертву (кому?) В общем ловкий трюк.
> Как принципиально изменился мир после его распятия? Никак
> ...


Я бы еще добавил по пунктам:
1) Христос только победил смерть воскресением. Но как можно победить то, чего нет? Потом люди же умирают в точности так же как и умирали, тогда о какой победе над смертью может идти речь? И потом зачем волынку было тянуть? До Христа люди попадал ив Ад. И Ной, и Адам и все. Христу не было до этого дела до тех пор, пока он не пришел, и затем он обещал РЕИНКАРНИРОВАТЬ, т. е. прийти снова. Затем факт воскрешения не единственный , как раздувают христиане. У Скандинавов Один воскресал, у египтян - Гор, у других народов - другие. (гор вообще клон Христа). Тогда почему они говорят о том, что факт воскресения беспрецедентен? А потому, что если не говорить этого, то типа нет спасения и победы над смертью.
2) Странно вообще смотрится факт того, то страдание кого-то искупляет грех другого. Каким образом интересно без раскаяния? И вообще, нельзя вернуть поступок. Никак. Даже раскаянием. Если я украл деньги я могу их вернуть, но если я убил, то все... 
3) У них там отчаяние было по борьбе с абортами еще в средние века. Успокоились, когда на соборе приняли решение, что все абортизированные идут в рай. Объяснить разные уровни развития и состояния по христианству действительно как? Греховностью? Тогда почему святые выбирают скромную жизнь? Из-за греховности своей что ли?
4) Вот именно! У меня самого первородный грех никогда в голове не укладывался. Что такого сделал Адам, что люди "стали смертью умирать?" Были преступники и похуже. Все же мы жутко греховны по христианству, прием грешим мы больше, чем делаем благого, таким образом человечество - саморазрушающийся адский генофонд, который лучше поскорее уничтожить... И кроме того у Чикатилы были абсолютно нормальные дети.
5) А там же договор. У Бога с дьяволом договор есть, где люди стали инструментом. А касательно негативного отношения к атеистам , то это же удар по ограниченной узкой и консервативной системе. Альтернативное мнение им не нужно. Реформации тоже. Догматизм же. Реформаторы - это те, кого еретиками принято называть, типа Лютера, которого замучали и из-за которого началась жуткая и продолжительная религиозная резня католики vs протестанты.
6) Ну бог свободу выбора дает, а не овечек безвольных пачкует. Ему нужна армия праведников.
7) Здесь согласен. Ноу каммент. И вообще Рай - это же стагнация и скукотища. Там нет проблемы, следовательно, нет и развития никакого. Он пагубен вообще для души.
В общем диво дивно и алогичный лес))), который непонятно кого вообще может убеждать.

И еще: каким образом Ной собрал всех тварей по паре, если сегодня это невозможно сделать даже за всю свою жизнь, даже путешественнику-экстремалу имеющему GPS и открывшему все части света? Как могла вода затопить горы по всему миру? Откуда она взялась и куда схлынула?  Круговорот воды в природе для чего в школе преподают?

----------

Фил (02.10.2012)

----------


## sergey

Недавно был опрос о технарях и гуманитариях, о науке речь заходит время от времени, позволю себе привести еще один отрывок из "Мыслей" Паскаля.



> Различие между познанием математическим и непосредственным. — Начала математического познания вполне отчетливы, но в обыденной жизни неупотребительны, поэтому с непривычки в них трудно вникнуть, зато всякому, кто вникает, они совершенно ясны, и только совсем уж дурной ум не способен построить правильного рассуждения на основе столь самоочевидных начал.
> Начала непосредственного познания, напротив, распространены и общеупотребительны. Тут нет нужды во что-то вникать, делать над собой усилие, тут потребно всего лишь хорошее зрение, но не просто хорошее, а безупречное, ибо этих начал так много и они так разветвлены, что охватить их сразу почти невозможно. Меж тем пропустишь одно — и ошибка неизбежна: вот почему нужна большая зоркость, чтобы увидеть все до единого, и ясный ум, чтобы, основываясь на столь известных началах, сделать потом правильные выводы.
> Итак, обладай все математики зоркостью, они были бы способны и к непосредственному познанию, ибо умеют делать правильные выводы из хорошо известных начал, а способные к непосредственному познанию были бы способны и к математическому, дай они себе труд пристально вглядеться в непривычные для них математические начала.
> Но такое сочетание встречается нечасто, потому что человек, способный к непосредственному познанию, даже и не пытается вникнуть в математические начала, а способный к математическому большей частью слеп к тому, что у него перед глазами; к тому же, привыкнув делать заключения на основе хорошо им изученных точных и ясных математических начал, он теряется, столкнувшись с началами совсем иного порядка, на которых зиждется непосредственное познание. Они еле различимы, их скорее чувствуют, нежели видят, а кто не чувствует, того и учить вряд ли стоит: они так тонки и многообразны, что лишь человек, чьи чувства утонченны и безошибочны, в состоянии уловить и сделать правильные, неоспоримые выводы из подсказанного чувствами; притом зачастую он не может доказать верность своих выводов пункт за пунктом, как принято в математике, ибо начала непосредственного познания почти никогда не выстраиваются в ряд, как начала познания математического, и подобного рода доказательство было бы бесконечно сложно. Познаваемый предмет нужно охватить сразу и целиком, а не изучать его постепенно, путем умозаключений — на первых порах, во всяком случае. Таким образом, математики редко бывают способны к непосредственному познанию, а познающие непосредственно — к математическому, поскольку математики пытаются применить математические мерки к тому, что доступно лишь непосредственному познанию, и приходят к абсурду, ибо желают во что бы то ни стало сперва дать определения, а уж потом перейти к основным началам, меж тем для данного предмета метода умозаключений непригодна. Это не значит, что разум вообще от них отказывается, но он их делает незаметно, непринужденно, без всяких ухищрений; внятно рассказать, как именно происходит эта работа разума, никому не под силу, да и ощутить, что она вообще происходит, доступно очень немногим.
> С другой стороны, когда перед человеком, познающим предмет непосредственно и привыкшим охватывать его единым взглядом, встает проблема, ему совершенно непонятная и требующая для решения предварительного знакомства со множеством определений и непривычно сухих начал, он не только устрашается, но и отвращается от нее.
> Что касается дурного ума, ему равно недоступно познание и математическое, и непосредственное.
> Стало быть, ум сугубо математический будет правильно работать, только если ему заранее известны все определения и начала, в противном случае он сбивается с толку и становится невыносим, ибо правильно работает лишь на основе совершенно ясных ему начал.
> А ум, познающий непосредственно, не способен терпеливо доискиваться первоначал, лежащих в основе чисто спекулятивных, отвлеченных понятий, с которыми он не сталкивался в обыденной жизни и ему непривычных.

----------


## Михаил Угамов

> Стало быть, ум сугубо математический будет правильно работать, только если ему заранее известны все определения и начала, в противном случае он сбивается с толку и становится невыносим, ибо правильно работает лишь на основе совершенно ясных ему начал.
> А ум, познающий непосредственно, не способен терпеливо доискиваться первоначал, лежащих в основе чисто спекулятивных, отвлеченных понятий, с которыми он не сталкивался в обыденной жизни и ему непривычных.


Вот-вот. Те МГУшные мехматяне, которых я знал, обладали такой особенностью - чем они были умнее, тем ограниченнее. Чувствовалось, что широкого, непосредственного ума у них не хватало. И, кстати, христианских сектантов, как помню, больше всего было на мехмате, что тоже как бы опосредованно намекает на некоторую ограниченность математического ума.   
Гуманитарии же да, до первоначал доискиваются крайне редко. Видеть видят, но правильно понять не могут.
Эх, только химики и познают непосредственно, и до первоначал умеют доискиваться)

----------


## sergey

> Эх, только химики и познают непосредственно, и до первоначал умеют доискиваться)


)))

----------

Фил (22.10.2012)

----------

